# Where Could I Source A New Crystal For This Old Seiko Chrono?



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

As the title says! Any ideas where could I source a new crystal for this old Seiko Chrono?










Many thanks


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Im pretty sure that Roy our host or Steve Ryte Time would be able to get a crystal for a 6139.

Failing that im sure that ive seen them on fleabay before


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

mattbeef said:


> Im pretty sure that Roy our host or Steve Ryte Time would be able to get a crystal for a 6139.
> 
> Failing that im sure that ive seen them on fleabay before


Thanks, do all 6139 models take the same crystal? I've seen some on evilBay but not sure if they differ from model to model?


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Couldnt say tbh mate but im sure that a quick email to either might get you the answer


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Bootsy said:


> mattbeef said:
> 
> 
> > Im pretty sure that Roy our host or Steve Ryte Time would be able to get a crystal for a 6139.
> ...


Different for each model number .. You will need to quote the full model number as found on the caseback 6139 XXXX


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

jasonm said:


> Bootsy said:
> 
> 
> > mattbeef said:
> ...


Thanks, it's a 6020 so I can continue my search!

Thanks again.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Bootsy said:


> As the title says! Any ideas where could I source a new crystal for this old Seiko Chrono?


_If you haven't already found one_ .... Yes, I might be able to help. 

The original Seiko p/n was *350T02ANS* - it's 35mm Ã˜; acrylic; tension-fit, and virtually 'unobtanium'.

However .... I'll send you a PM, giving you a big hint.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> The original Seiko p/n was *350T02ANS* - it's 35mm Ã˜; acrylic; tension-fit, and virtually 'unobtanium'. (Wrong !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Further to my previous PM's ....

A certain UK Watch Material House has them in stock, under their reference *S15762*.

Description reads as follows: *Seiko Glass 350T02ANS0 Steel (Sternkreuz XAC351.537)*.

I phoned them this morning to check, and it's the original Seiko (acrylic) glass with steel tensioning ring.

And they've currently got *75* of them in stock  - but I'd get an order in quick, before this becomes too widely known. 

Price is 'rather more competitive' than that being asked for the repro' one's available through eBay, too.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

PS - I prefer this photo of Steve McQueen from 'Le Mans' (_to the one in your avatar_):










I guess we have achieved _something of_ a 'victory', too.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Bootsy said:


> Thanks, it's a 6020 so I can continue my search!


Slightly off topic .... Well - not really ....









I came across this old Seiko advert (_from 1977_) depicting a 6139-*6002* posted on another Seiko-related forum:










Note the small illustration of a Ferrari 330/P4 in the background - It's the 1967 Monza 1000Kms winning car.


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

ddddyyyy said:


> I agree with Bootsy


Oh really, do you. Hopefully somebody will delete your post and account shortly.


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Bootsy said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, it's a 6020 so I can continue my search!
> ...


Cool advert and car spot!


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> PS - I prefer this photo of Steve McQueen from 'Le Mans' (_to the one in your avatar_):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't see his Monaco in that one though!

I have a print of the pic you posted on my study wall.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Bootsy said:


> I have a print of the pic you posted on my study wall.


King of Cool, eh ? R.I.P. Steve.

By the way, Bootsy,

Although I'm very obviously a Fezza fan, as opposed to Porkers ....

I must admit to having a soft spot for the Porsche 917K (as in Steve McQueen's 'Le Mans' movie).

I was _*almost*_ cheering them on. Rather more attractive looking than the rival Ferrari 512S's.


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Bootsy said:
> 
> 
> > I have a print of the pic you posted on my study wall.
> ...


You're not wrong - the 917 is a stunning looking car. I'm fortunate to have watched them racing down the Mulsanne Straight at full pelt many a time (at Classic Le Mans) and it is truely wonderous.

The film is an acquired taste and as you probably know was part of McQueens downfall. However, it's now appreciated as it should be, the seminal motorsport film. OK so the plot and dialogue is minimal but who cares! The action is just superb.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Bootsy said:


> The film is an acquired taste and as you probably know was part of McQueens downfall.


It was also when David Piper lost his foot in an accident while driving a 917 during filming.

See: http://www.pts106.com/Ford%20F3L.htm (and scroll down).



Bootsy said:


> I'm fortunate to have watched them racing down the Mulsanne Straight at full pelt many a time (at Classic Le Mans) ....


As you probably know, David STILL races his 917, and has been known to push it over 200mph - and he's *80* next year !! 

He's an amazing character. I went down to see him at his home, a few years ago.

Got the full guided tour of his workshops - including crawling all over his P4 and 917.


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Bootsy said:
> 
> 
> > The film is an acquired taste and as you probably know was part of McQueens downfall.
> ...


Indeed, he's a star and it's quiet a story the making of Le Mans - the book a French Kiss with Death is well worth a read.

David's car is a thing of beauty. I was having a good look just the other week at the Classics at The Castle meeting


----------

